# Forum > WoW Classic > WoW Classic Exploits > WoW Classic Vanilla Exploit ZF Zombie Grind 50k XP Hour

## UnHappy

So I don't know why we don't know why we don't know theses glitches sooner rather then later guys rofl!

HOW TO GET 60K+ XP PER HOUR IN ZF?! (Classic WoW) - YouTube

I just saw this so thought I'd post it up as nobody else has botherd.

----------


## TehVoyager

blizzard has such a dichotomy. if anyone who isnt a streamer pulling in viewers and advertising for blizzard started blatantly gaming the system and bragging about it, they'd land a ban. these guys are joking about it and won't be actioned.

like, yeah, im fine with exploits, but stop bragging about it on twitch -_-

----------


## Soulkiffer3

Is this fixed yet? move to elite pls

----------


## Fumi

60k/h in ZF is nothing, but standing on that altar to reset aggro is new to me. +rep

----------


## Moudi

> Is this fixed yet? move to elite pls


No reason to elite it when this is literally shown by a big streamer

----------


## UnHappy

> No reason to elite it when this is literally shown by a big streamer


Yeah like he said it's known by blizzard and I think I vaguely remember this from back in the day but not the farming side just the lose aggro etc

----------


## UnHappy

> 60k/h in ZF is nothing, but standing on that altar to reset aggro is new to me. +rep


Care to share then?

----------


## Fumi

> Care to share then?


i was doing well above 70/h with a pug i just randomly met, people are doing the grave pull in 3 pulls, while you can easily do it in 1, simply pull 1 pack and frost nova, pull next, frost nova etc.. also the scarabs are worth 2k xp and take like 5 secs to clear

----------


## Honor777

I dont think farming the graves is an exploit. If blizz does do something to change it then they are already starting to mess with classic too much imo.
Also, on my server this is constantly spammed for so everyone knows about it already.

----------


## hqvrrsc4

I think it's a 100% classic exploit so I doubt blizz would fix it.

----------


## bboystyle82

> I dont think farming the graves is an exploit. If blizz does do something to change it then they are already starting to mess with classic too much imo.
> Also, on my server this is constantly spammed for so everyone knows about it already.



if u watched the video, it isnt about farming the zombies. Everyone knows that grind. This video shows that u can farm them faster by logging out for 30 seconds, logging back in, jump to reset insatnce, pull new mobs towards zombies, jump on altar and mobs will no longer have aggro on party and u farm zombies again. u save about 25+ mins by not fighting the mobs on the way again.

----------


## Gorgodeus

> Is this fixed yet? move to elite pls


People asking for shit to be moved to elite should be banned from these forums. You act like Blizzard is too stupid to buy access to the elite forums.

----------


## UnHappy

People that don't have access to elite tend to act like this, you literally have a tag lazy leecher  :Big Grin:

----------


## awilliams479

> lazy leecher


But coming here to learn exploits and download bots to play a game for you makes you less lazy? :gtfo:

----------


## UnHappy

> But coming here to learn exploits and download bots to play a game for you makes you less lazy?


Rofl why did you even bother to comment... I've been here such a sort time I think I've helped and even donated (tho nothing in the donate section worth it but that's not the point) I came here cos back in the day this site was popping with wow content and I even posted alot back then but I have lost access to that account due to no longer using that email address... But yeah I'm lazy then... (I bot to get shit done in game and in real life if that makes be lazy thena mybe you need to look at the definition of lazy in the dictionary)

----------


## rickosuave

Really surprised this has lasted as long as it has, makes you about 50g per hour too.

----------

